# me’n refio



## Matti

Hola

Em podeu ajudar amb aquesta frase?

“Salam alikum”, “bonjour”, “merci”, “me’n refio?”, “se’n refia?”, “com es diu l’hotel?”…

Només he de traduir el text que està escrit en català. 

"“Salam alikum”, “bonjour”, “merci”, “me’n refio?”, “se’n refia?”, “how do you say hotel?”…"

Es "trust"???

Gràcies.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

D´acord amb l´optimot jo diria que sí que és "to trust"-- "I trust? Does he/she trust?".

Però espera a veure que diuen els nadius.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Matti

Thanks Antpax

But still doesn't make much sense in English "do I trust?" do I trust who?

Nadius i no-nadius, què vol dir això?


----------



## Antpax

Matti said:


> Thanks Antpax
> 
> But still doesn't make much sense in English "do I trust?" do I trust who?
> 
> Nadius i no-nadius, què vol dir això?


 
Don´t you have more context? Well I guess the pronoun "en" is talking about something mentioned before? So the translation would be "do I trust it"? If there isn´t more context, I think cannot help you, sorry, I am not a Catalan speaker. 

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## Matti

Gràcies Ant

Here's a bit more context:

" “Salam alikum”, “bonjour”, “merci”, “me’n refio?”, “se’n refia?”, ““com es diu l’hotel?”…crec que l’estrès que produeix arribar a un país nou hauria de tenir un nom, igual que en el seu moment es va trobar una paraula per definir la incomoditat dels viatgers a causa del poc espai que hi ha entre seient i seient en els avions. 

Any more suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## ernest_

It is ambiguous. I am a native speaker and I can't tell what or who he does or doesn't trust. But this sentence "no me'n refio" is often used in this ambiguous way and it is up to the listener to understand what is that they are talking about.


----------



## Elessar

Hem de saber qui s'ha de refiar de qui per fer una traducció correcta. És a dir, necessitem més context. Algunes solucions possibles són: 

*Me'n refio?*: _
Shall I trust him/her?
Do I (really) trust him/her?_

*Se'n refia?*: _
Does he/she trust me?_

Sempre que siga una persona i no una cosa allò de què ens refiem
Espere servir-te d'ajut

Salut!


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Crec, sens estar prou segur, que està parlant en general. És a dir, que quan arrives a un pais que no és el teu, sempre tens una mica de desconfiança amb la gent i penses que tambè l´altra persona pot pensar malament de ti. Aixì que crec que la interpretació de l´Elessar pot ser la correcta.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Matti

Hola tothom!
Doncs si, el text comença aixì: "“Salam alikum”, “bonjour”, “merci”, “me’n refio?”, “se’n refia?”, ““com es diu l’hotel?”…crec etc., etc.

Gràcies per totes les respostes, crec que per tant la traducció ha de ser "can I trust him?" i "does he trust me?"

Que us vagi bé!!


----------



## chics

Hola, jo entenc que la persona es pregunta si refiar-se de la persona amb qui parla o del que li diu. Això malauradament s'ho pregunten sovint molts turistes en certs llocs on es poden topar amb enganys i preus absurds a cada minut. Un cop dit això, la primera cosa que li ve al cap és , "i ell? se'n refia ell de mi, del que li dic, de la meva paraula, etc.?".

Em sembla molt bé la teva traducció, Matti.


----------



## Matti

Gràcies Chics, doncs així es queda.


----------



## xupxup

> “Salam alikum”, “bonjour”, “merci”, “me’n refio?”, “se’n refia?”, *“com es diu l’hotel?”…*
> 
> Només he de traduir el text que està escrit en català.
> 
> "“Salam alikum”, “bonjour”, “merci”, “me’n refio?”, “se’n refia?”, *“how do you say hotel?”*…"



Només volia afegir que "com es diu *l'*hotel?" no és pas "How do you say hotel?", eh que no? Suposo que seria _What's the name of the hotel?_ o per l'estil...


----------



## Matti

Eh Xupxup, you're right! Not too late, mil gràcies.


----------



## pusa

That means: Do I have to trust in somebody or something? or Is it safe?


----------



## Matti

Gràcies pusa! And welcome to Forum!


----------

